# All my pretty wild discus :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes - I HATE the fake silk plants in the tank, but the discus love them so what can I do??? I'm finally getting used to the white sand, but I still feel like cleaning it every five minutes.

They were being particularly colorful this morning so......


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yes - I HATE the fake silk plants in the tank, but the discus love them so what can I do??? I'm finally getting used to the white sand, but I still feel like cleaning it every five minutes.
> 
> They were being particularly colorful this morning so......


Hi Shelley,

Wow, early birds or did you sleep ????

Yes, I also find my discus always in their best shape at 5 or 6 in the morning when I turn on their room light. Your discus look SHARP & HAPPY !!!!!

My 3 wilds are starting to hide with additonal plants + woods but they still come out. The smaller one has been quite lonely by herself so yesterday I went to April to get my Christmas present and bought 3 discus, 2 to keep my small wild company, and 1 snowwhite for my main tank.

Since using aging water, my discus are extremely happy & hungry.

Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Peter! Yes - I've been up since 4:30 doing w/c's but that's pretty normal for me  I have three more short videos to load, but have a close look at the pair towards the end of the last video. I am SO hoping that after having these two for over a year and a half that they might actually be a pair. I've been afraid it's two males, but I'm thinking I may have lucked out. If they ARE a pair, I'll set up the 29 gallon for them and see how far it goes. I would LOVE for these two to be a bonded, viable pair.

See? You and your little fish have got me thinking that I want some of my very own too!!!!!!

The other videos will be up in a second or two.

Shelley


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Peter! Yes - I've been up since 4:30 doing w/c's but that's pretty normal for me  I have three more short videos to load, but have a close look at the pair towards the end of the last video. I am SO hoping that after having these two for over a year and a half that they might actually be a pair. I've been afraid it's two males, but I'm thinking I may have lucked out. If they ARE a pair, I'll set up the 29 gallon for them and see how far it goes. I would LOVE for these two to be a bonded, viable pair.
> 
> See? You and your little fish have got me thinking that I want some of my very own too!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shelley !!!!

Wow, breeding wild caughts is very exciting. I have to say my mating pair is so amazing with their frys. Just let me know if you want some babies to keep you company and they are yours.

Now, my next project is to raise these frys which is a real challenge. Depending on my success, I will try a second batch of spawning with this amazing pair. BTW, did you see April's new gorgeous mating pair & their frys(High Back Blue Diamond) ?????? I really like them !!!! Not for sale for now !!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the wild dots on your Peruvian wilds. They look very SHARP !!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> I like the wild dots on your Peruvian wilds. They look very SHARP !!!!!


Yes - it took me a very long time with a permanent red marker to get those dots just right, but I think it was worth it


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Yes - it took me a very long time with a permanent red marker to get those dots just right, but I think it was worth it


Can I borrow your permanent marker or Joseph Lee stole it ?????


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Can I borrow your permanent marker or Joseph Lee stole it ?????


We were both thinking YOU had it, Peter!! You have a very beautiful blue within your group of Peruvians and neither Joe nor I can figure out how it got there!!! We both looked at all of those fish while they were in holding and neither of us saw anything that looked like it had the potential for so much blue. It really is a beautiful fish and just goes to show that you never know what you're going to get even when you see it in a shop


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Can I borrow your permanent marker or Joseph Lee stole it ?????


Oh, and Joe's integrity is in fact beyond reproach. He would NEVER steal the permanent marker, but he MAY be tempted to pine for the fish until he gets it


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Shelley.....nice setup lah......where did you get the white sand?

and Happy Holidays


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful fish. Joseph will not stole the marker. He will only take the fish that shelley already mark it


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are awesome wilds. Now how can I resist getting some wilds after those vids? You'll killing me Shelley!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

So whats all this talk about some "magic marker" ?  Looking good Shelley , i find my group as well to be at their finest in the morning too.I see that they took well to the sand , glad it worked out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW, if you want to replace those silk plants with live tall jungle Val, have I got a deal for you!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Slowly but surely you will be joining us soon , dont fight it



2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are awesome wilds. Now how can I resist getting some wilds after those vids? You'll killing me Shelley!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow these are really gorgeous. I love the white sand too. Even when it hasn't been vacuumed for more than 5mns. 

Beautiful tank.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Shelley.....nice setup lah......where did you get the white sand?
> Thanks Francis! White sand from April - it was that "live" stuff. Two 20 pound bags.
> 
> and Happy Holidays
> You too!!!





charles said:


> beautiful fish. Joseph will not stole the marker. He will only take the fish that shelley already mark it


Ah, poor Joseph.....he's SOOOO misunderstood!!! He would NEVER take the fish, Charles. Somehow he would have me thinking that I WANTED to GIVE him the fish. I have NO idea how he does that, but he does!!! And really well 



2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are awesome wilds. Now how can I resist getting some wilds after those vids? You'll killing me Shelley!


I'm trying to show you that resisting is USELESS!!! Believe me - once you decide on wild discus, you won't be satisfied with anything else. No matter HOW many tetras or rummy noses you add to your tank 



2wheelsx2 said:


> BTW, if you want to replace those silk plants with live tall jungle Val, have I got a deal for you!


Bad word in the post above......"live".....!!!! I don't do LIVE plants very well. Actually, the plants don't survive living in the 89 degree water that the wilds live in  Trust me, I try every now and then. Just about everything at one time or other, but no luck with anything. I throw some floating plants in every now and then because the discus love them, but they melt within a day or two 



Luke78 said:


> So whats all this talk about some "magic marker" ?  Looking good Shelley , i find my group as well to be at their finest in the morning too.I see that they took well to the sand , glad it worked out.


Once they get used to the light and they've had a chance to wake up, they look at their best.



Luke78 said:


> Slowly but surely you will be joining us soon , dont fight it


I don't know why he continues to try to fight it



crazy72 said:


> Wow these are really gorgeous. I love the white sand too. Even when it hasn't been vacuumed for more than 5mns.
> 
> Yeah, that might have been all of 10 minutes after cleaning  It's like there's a cat using that sand!!!
> 
> Beautiful tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those are awesome wilds. Now how can I resist getting some wilds after those vids? You'll killing me Shelley!


stop temping him. He is saving up for his little friend here...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

His little "blue eyed" friend????


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> So whats all this talk about some "magic marker" ?  Looking good Shelley , i find my group as well to be at their finest in the morning too.I see that they took well to the sand , glad it worked out.


When the Peruvian wilds are in a happy moods, their side bodies show many little round orange/brownish DOTS(I call wild dots). Shelley & Joseph were comparing theirs as well as mine, to see who has gotten the most DOTS, with a "magic marker".

The following pictures are not meant to hyjack Shelley's thread, but only to show you the "wild dots".


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I'm trying to show you that resisting is USELESS!!! Believe me - once you decide on wild discus, you won't be satisfied with anything else. No matter HOW many tetras or rummy noses you add to your tank
> 
> Bad word in the post above......"live".....!!!! I don't do LIVE plants very well. Actually, the plants don't survive living in the 89 degree water that the wilds live in  Trust me, I try every now and then. Just about everything at one time or other, but no luck with anything. I throw some floating plants in every now and then because the discus love them, but they melt within a day or two
> 
> I don't know why he continues to try to fight it


It's my stubborn streak. 

The cube is already looking like an episode of National Geographic with schools of tuna swimming around, but maybe I can squeeze a few fish in.

The reason they are not surviving is that they are not being given time to get used to the temp. I'm sure if you transitioned them through tanks that are not as warm, they would eventually do fine. I kept my cube at 29 C when my other tanks are at 26 and there was no problem because I took the temp up 1 degree per day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really really like the look of the brown with the blue fringes and red spots! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I really really like the look of the brown with the blue fringes and red spots! Absolutely stunning.


Looks like someone else got carried away with the permanent marker  !!!


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Bad word in the post above......"live".....!!!! I don't do LIVE plants very well. Actually, the plants don't survive living in the 89 degree water that the wilds live in  Trust me, I try every now and then. Just about everything at one time or other, but no luck with anything. I throw some floating plants in every now and then because the discus love them, but they melt within a day.


Hey Shelley:

I love those silk plants. I too have tried plants with Discus and they don't last . Anubias tied to wood are the only ones that seem to work for me. I might just have to try the silk plant thing. Looks good and they always stay green love it.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Hey Shelley:
> 
> I love those silk plants. I too have tried plants with Discus and they don't last . Anubias tied to wood are the only ones that seem to work for me. I might just have to try the silk plant thing. Looks good and they always stay green love it.


I used to have a 75G planted discus tank with mostly sunset & green hygro and they survive very well.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Adding too many plants in a discus setup can become an ongoing nightmare if not looked after properly , just my opinion .I know it has been done , and done well for some but they require their own needs, you have the fish needs, and finally watching and controling water perimeters can be very time consuming for one.For those out there who are gonna try it out , do your homework/research.Remember in the wild for example , there isnt too many plants out there that co exist with discus and company.

By the way those markers can be very addictive if used alot I think all of your guys 'Wilds' look great.They dont require alot to be at their finest , just the basics (Clean water-Varied diet-Generous amount of space) just my thoughts.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Hey Shelley:
> 
> I love those silk plants. I too have tried plants with Discus and they don't last . Anubias tied to wood are the only ones that seem to work for me. I might just have to try the silk plant thing. Looks good and they always stay green love it.


Thanks, Rod. Hey - I've got a package for you. I'm off work 'til January 4th. I can meet you somewhere.....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fishies. i think they want to move to that tank i have in my storage room . in my shop..not your house.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually think they'll like my cube better.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I actually think they'll like my cube better.


I got a small group of 6 just ready to go......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> I got a small group of 6 just ready to go......


Small? . That's a full group.


----------

